# Where the heck can I buy 100% ammonia!



## fsujason2006

Where can I buy pure ammonia where that is the only ingredient.

I've tried:
Wal-mart, Lowes, Home Depot, Publix, Win-Dixie, Ace Hardware

None of these places caried pure 100% odorless ammonia.

Any suggestions on where to get it? I'm open to buying it online too if it's not too much for shipping.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Leasure1

I couldn't find it either, but found some that had ammonia, and a curing agent of some sort. Probly in all of it. I bought it cuz it was $1.47. Haven't used it yet.. What do you guys think. Should I use it?


----------



## harrykaa

fsujason2006 said:


> Where can I buy pure ammonia where that is the only ingredient.
> Thanks,
> Jason


Hi Jason,

You did not know this I think, but ammonia (NH3) is a gas in room temperature. It will boil at -33 C!
Ammonia is easily dissolved in the water, but it will form ammonium hydroxide (NH4OH).
Commonly a 30 % solution of ammonium hydroxide is considered a strong solution. Look for that.

Harry


----------



## fsujason2006

Doesn't my urine contain ammonia? Any objections to me peeing in my fish tank a few times a day?



Leasure1 said:


> I couldn't find it either, but found some that had ammonia, and a curing agent of some sort. Probly in all of it. I bought it cuz it was $1.47. Haven't used it yet.. What do you guys think. Should I use it?


----------



## harrykaa

Hah, any objections on that.

Maybe you should ask that about the ones you live.
And if your plan is to poison the tank.

Harry


----------



## AKSkirmish

I got a whole damn big ass bag full of this stuff-Pure NH3-I cant even give it away up here


----------



## Dr. Giggles

You can't buy it in the pure form anymore due to security reasons. Most have a 5% concentration while industrial has 10% concentration. The 5% one is all you need. As long as it says on the bottle clear ammonia and the ingredients say ammonia, water, & chelating agents only you're good to go.


----------



## rchan11

I use raw shrimp bits to start my cycle.


----------

